# Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten



## Dodoland (15. September 2015)

Nach langjähriger und häufiger Benutzung werden die Korkgriffe schmutzig und dunkel. Damit sie wieder ein helles Aussehen bekommen sollten Sie den Kork auf keinen Fall schleifen, weil Sie so unnötig Material abtragen.

Mein Tipp: *Wasser + Allzweck-Reiniger = (milde Seifenlauge), und ein Haushaltsschwamm werden benötigt.* Mit der Filz-Seite und nicht zu wenig Wasser den Kork reinigen. Durch die geraden Kanten werden auch die Ränder und Abschlüsse sauber. (Die Korkgriffe meiner Ruten wurden wieder richtig hell.) Nach dem Reinigen und trocken reiben, den Korkgriff in ein Frottee-Handtuch einrollen.


----------



## Cormoraner (15. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Ich nehme Handwaschpaste mit Zitrus Duft. Blank einfach nass mit der Hand schrubben (die Bewegung müsste euch bekannt sein :vik und dann warm abrubbeln :q

Perfekt sauber, dauert keine 30 Sekunden und schaut aus wie neu.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Bei dem heutzutage leider immer öfter verbauten Gurkenkork von Stangenruten, hält einzig und allein der angesammelte Dreck den gespachtelten "Griffrotz"
zusammen [emoji28]


----------



## Andal (15. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Genau aus dem Grund suche ich bei neuen Ruten gleich nach solchen, die einen guten Schaumgriff haben. Mittlerweile ist dieses Kunstprodukt dem Bröselkork himmelhaushoch überlegen.


----------



## Bleizange (16. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



Dodoland schrieb:


> Damit sie wieder ein helles Aussehen bekommen sollten Sie den Kork auf keinen Fall schleifen, weil Sie so unnötig Material abtragen.




Seit wann siezen sich Angler untereinander? |supergri

Ich wische die Korkgriffe nach jedem Benutzen feucht ab. So bleiben sie auch länger hell.

Apropos Kork: Kork ist leider nicht immer Kork. Da gibt es mitunter auch grauenvolle "Qualiät".


----------



## feederbrassen (16. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Ich wische die Korkgriffe nach jedem Benutzen feucht ab. So bleiben sie auch länger hell.



Mach ich gelegntlich auch ,oder sie sehen aus wie hulle dann direkt.
Mit der Qualität meiner Korkgriffe hatte ich dann wohl Glück


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Korkgriffe müssen "Patina" haben, da wird nix sauber gemacht.
Darf man der Rute ruhig ansehen das sie benutzt wird.


----------



## Andal (16. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Bei Spinnruten geb ich dir recht, aber bei Feederrutem sieht das nach einem Tag, an dem es gut gelaufen ist, schon mal ganz anders aus. Da ist so eine Waschung manchmal bitter nötig!

Darum bevorzuge ich Duplon als Griffmaterial. Das kann man bedenkenlos reinigen, ohne das irgendwann alles zerbröselt, oder zu einer eigenen BIOsphäre wird.


----------



## grubenreiner (16. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

@Andal, geb ich dir recht. Nur durchgehenden Duplon macht kaum einer und  geteilter sieht beschißener aus als besagte Feederrutenkorkgriffe 

Ich mach die Korkgriffe auch nur im absoluten Extremfall sauber. Normalerwiese bröselt das von selber wieder runter...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

OK, da könntest du recht haben. Als Spinner kenn ich die Problematik eher weniger.


----------



## feederbrassen (16. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum bevorzuge ich Duplon als Griffmaterial. Das kann man bedenkenlos reinigen........



Auf Kork fallen Futterreste weniger auf.|supergri
Ich kann mich mit dem Gummizeug nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Purist (16. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Man kann die Patina auch durch anschleifen (z.B. 2000er Nassschleifpapier) abbekommen.



Andal schrieb:


> Darum bevorzuge ich Duplon als Griffmaterial. Das kann man bedenkenlos reinigen, ohne das irgendwann alles zerbröselt, oder zu einer eigenen BIOsphäre wird.



Ich habe nur noch eine Rute mit so einem Griff, und der sieht fürchterlich aus. Gequetscht und ja, ohne je einen Haken hineingebohrt zu haben ist eine Ecke drin. Aber er riecht zugegeben ziemlich gut 

Kork kann man nach bedarf flicken (ein Flaschenkorken, Holzleim und ein scharfes Messer: Rasierklinge reicht), er bekommt Patina und gibt dir bei jedem Wetter ein gutes Gefühl in der Hand. Selbst die heutigen Bröselkorkgriffe sind mit 1000mal lieber als der Kunststoff. Aber gut, ich ziehe auch noch gerne mit selbstgebauten Korkposen los :vik:


----------



## Cormoraner (17. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Sehe ich auch so. Ich liebe Korkgriffe, aber nicht alle Ruten die mir vom Blank, Design und Ringsystem gefallen haben nen Korkgriff. Der ist ja momentan eher out geworden und wenn er verbaut wird dann ist das teilweise kein Kork mehr sondern irgendne chemisch hergestellte Krümelfaser.

Meine Wallerruten und Feederruten haben noch guten Kork. Leider waren diese Ruten auch recht teuer mit 100-200€ pro Stk fast.

Spinnruten finde ich garkeine mit Kork. Zugegeben, meine Barschkombo hat Kork aber das ist so billig das es nicht das gleiche Gefühl gibt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Ich liebe Korkgriffe, aber nicht alle Ruten die mir vom Blank, Design und Ringsystem gefallen haben nen Korkgriff. Der ist ja momentan eher out geworden



Out nur zum Teil,guter Kork ist in den letzten Jahren generell rar und damit dementsprechend teuer geworden.

Ist bei Spinnruten aber auch teilw.eine Konzession an den Leicht Wahn.

Da wird ja selbst bei 2.40er-2.70er Stangenjiggen am Griffmaterial und Aufbau gespart.

Hauptsache das Gewicht suggeriert dem interessierten Käufer erstmal
Leichtigkeit..welche dann,dank rel.Leichtigkeit aber prakt.Unausgewogenheit nach Kontergewichten ruft.

Ne 2.70er mit über 200g(aber dafür gescheitem Griff[emoji4]) gilt ja schon beinahe als Scheiterhaufen würdiges Vergehen.


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ne 2.70er mit über 200g(aber dafür gescheitem Griff[emoji4]) gilt ja schon beinahe als Scheiterhaufen würdiges Vergehen.



DAS ist das Problem.

Zum Thema: Trocken abbürsten, solang es nicht zu doll is, wenn richtig siffig dann warmes Wasser, harte Bürste. Nach dem trocknen dünn mit Kerzenwachs abreiben, hält den Dreck fern (möglichst an warmen Tagen, dann zieht das Wachs etwas ein).


----------



## rhinefisher (17. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Hi!
Wenn ich eine neue Rute kaufe, tränke ich den Kork mit Ballistol und habe nie mehr Probleme mit Anhaftungen.
Gut - der Kork wird natürlich dunkler, aber eben auch haltbar und Pflegeleicht.
Gereinigt wird natürlich auch mit Ballistol.
Hat mein Großvater schon in den 1920ern gemacht.. .
Petri


----------



## Andal (17. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Out nur zum Teil,guter Kork ist in den letzten Jahren generell rar und damit dementsprechend teuer geworden.
> 
> Ist bei Spinnruten aber auch teilw.eine Konzession an den Leicht Wahn.
> 
> ...



Das lässt sich aber relativ leicht beheben. Diese Hungergriffstückchen sind ganz schnell abgeschnibbelt und via Klebeband (um die Konizität des Blanks auszugleichen) und einem passenden Duplon in einen durchgehenden und ansehnlichen Griff zu verwandeln. Schöner Abschluss dazu und siehe da, die bei vielen beklagte Kopflastigkeit ist plötzlich auch kein Thema mehr.

Zum Glück muss ja nicht jeder alles mögen, hinnehmen und mit Einheitsbrei sein Auskommen finden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da wird ja selbst bei 2.40er-2.70er Stangenjiggen am Griffmaterial und Aufbau gespart.


Gibt ja praktisch keine gescheiten fertigen Griffe mehr daran zu kaufen, alles irgendwie Effekt und kaum noch Griffmaterial drauf. #d Die Längenabstimmung scheint ausgewürfelt zu sein ...



Andal schrieb:


> Zum Glück muss ja nicht jeder alles mögen, hinnehmen und mit Einheitsbrei sein Auskommen finden.


Das ist gut möglich, gibt ja viel mehr klasse Blanks in den Ruten als gescheite Rutenaufbauten oder gar gelungene Griffaufbauten.

Den Kork, egal ob nun werksmäßig drauf oder selber neu gemacht, reinige ich nicht mehr mit einer Bürste. Die hat nämlich die unangenehme Eigenschaft, alle Poren und gespachtelten Korkritzen aufzumachen, danach hat man bei mittelklassigen Kork schon echte Krater und bei Qualitäten darunter sieht es grausam aus.
Was aber auch im Selbermachverfahren gut zu fixen ist, denn Korkstaub und Leim sind durchaus verfügbar.

Mein bester einfacher Reinigungserfolg geht mit einem Topfreiniger-Schwamm, und zwar der harten Seite, zusammen mit einfachem Reiniger ab Geschirrspülmittel bis Scheuermittel in hartnäckigen Fällen. Ergibt eine Form von ganz sanften Schmirgeln, wenn man richtig drauf rum bohnert.  

Nach gut trocknen kann hinterher die Verbesserung im Poren schließen bis hin zur Versiegelung stattfinden, im heißen Sommer mit viel Sonne bieten sich dabei die besten Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Rosi (26. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



Dodoland schrieb:


> Nach langjähriger und häufiger Benutzung werden die Korkgriffe schmutzig und dunkel. Damit sie wieder ein helles Aussehen bekommen sollten Sie den Kork auf keinen Fall schleifen, weil Sie so unnötig Material abtragen.



Naja, die werden nicht nur schmutzig und dunkel, sondern irgendwann blättert auch der Kork ab. Hab ich an meiner in die Jahre gekommenen Bootsrute bemerkt. An der Rollenhalterung blättert Kork ab. Ist da eigentlich noch was festes drunter? Oder ist das alles Kork? Weil, im letzten Falle, würde mir die Rute unter Belastung sicher brechen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2015)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



Rosi schrieb:


> An der Rollenhalterung blättert Kork ab. Ist da eigentlich noch was festes drunter? Oder ist das alles Kork? Weil, im letzten Falle, würde mir die Rute unter Belastung sicher brechen.


Ist schon eine Sache welcher Hersteller und Typ der Rute und welcher Rollenhalter das ist, also wie der gebaut ist.

Der Kork hält i.d.R. nichts, alles schraubbare hat Kunststoffteile drunter, und bezogen auf den Rutenblank trägt der Kork nicht wirklich mit. 

Wenn der Rollenhalter einem mal wirklich wegbrechen sollte, würde einem die Rolle abfallen wollen, aber der Rutenblank würde weiter halten. Und man muss kräftig um den Rollenfuß festhalten!


----------



## PikeHunter85 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Hallo, ich nehme einfach Spülmittel dafür....
 warmes wasser in ein Eimer und einfach spüli aus der küche. 
 den korkgriff für 2 min ins wasser einweichen und dann mit einem schwamm leicht hin und her schleifen bis ein sichtbares Resultat ensteht. 
 mfg


----------



## Maxthecat (25. November 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Moin !
Ist zwar etwas älter die Anfrage aber , ich habe den dreckigen Korkgriff bei einer alten ABU -Baitcast Rute aus den 70 igern mit einem "abrazo Power Pads ", Grill und Backofen Reiniger und lauwarmen Wasser wieder aufgehübscht !

Das ist ja ganz feine Stahlwolle mit so einem rosa Reiniger da drauf . Das geht sehr gut und schnell , er sieht hinterher wie neu aus der Kork . War selbst überrascht von dem Ergebnis .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Andal (25. November 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Damals wurde auch noch erstklassiger Kork verarbeitet. Bei dem heute teilweise wild verspachtelten Zeug hast du hernach einen Schweizer Käse am Griff.


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. November 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

So eine Patina hat doch ein gewisses etwas. Je dunkler und abgegriffener, desto öfter war man angeln. :k


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> So eine Patina hat doch ein gewisses etwas. Je dunkler und abgegriffener, desto öfter war man angeln. :k



Hallo,

jawohl, das ist wie mit den Lederhosen zu meiner Kindheit, die "galten" auch erst was, wenn sie richtig speckig waren. (Andal wird sich vielleicht noch daran erinnern ). Mit einer neuen konnte man sich ja fast nicht auf die Straße trauen; die wurden auch schnell auf alt getrimmt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Maxthecat (26. November 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Moin !
Patina ja , Dreck und Farbkleckse nicht . Ja , erinnere mich auch noch sehr gut an meine alte Lederbücks :q . Die hatte ich damals in den 60 iger jeden Tag und zur Schule an , bis zum Herbst hin und bin damit in jedem Dreck gesessen .

Die war denn nachher ( 3 - 4 jahre getragen ) so speckig das man die hinstellen konnte :m . Das war  so eine graue Wildlederhose in kurz .

 Die gab es damals bei C & A für 25 DM . Lieber hätte ich ja diese Glattleder in dunkelgrün gehabt wie mein Spielkamerad ,nur die waren leider viel zu teuer mit ca. 45 DM .

Meine Oma hat denn noch 10 DM dazu gegeben damit ich diese Lederhose bekam . Eine olle Stoffhose wollte ich absolut nicht mehr haben , ziehe ich sowieso nicht an , habe ich da zu meiner Mutter gesagt .:q So 6 Jahre alt war ich da , als ich diese Lederhose bekommen habe .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Andal (26. November 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jawohl, das ist wie mit den Lederhosen zu meiner Kindheit, die "galten" auch erst was, wenn sie richtig speckig waren. (Andal wird sich vielleicht noch daran erinnern ). Mit einer neuen konnte man sich ja fast nicht auf die Straße trauen; die wurden auch schnell auf alt getrimmt.
> 
> ...



Meine erste Jeans habe ich so mit etwa 11 Jahren und nur unter größten Protesten angezogen. Leder war das einzig wahre!


----------



## Schleie60 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Hi Das waren noch Zeiten, wo man den Kork noch mit,n bißchen Sandpapier schrubben konnte. Die Lederhosen hab ich als Mädchen auch getragen beim, Schuttkuhle durchstöbern, u Angeln natürlich abens klebte noch in Stücken Mistwurm dran. Heute nicht mehr machbar muß alles  "Marke" haben SCHADE 
Aber das Hobbys ist geblieben GOTT SEI DANK. #


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Weit gefehlt. Es machte einen Unterschied, ob die Lederne vom örtlichen Säcklermeister, oder aus einem Münchner Kaufhaus war!


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Hallo Rinnefisscher,
Balistol nur bei Stören. (Geruch am Köder)
Leinöl ist zumindest für Friedfische die bessere wahl.

Buchsenmaterial für den Griff ? #6 

Jedoch der Kleber aus Futter und Fischschleim hilft doch ordentlich, dass einem die "Großen" das Teil nicht aus der Hand reissen - oder. 
Frisch angefeuchtet - immer wieder ein schönes Gefühl.

mfg
NM


----------



## Schleie60 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reinigen der Korkgriffe von alten Ruten*

Hi  Andal #c. Hast du mal was von,, Helis Bissanzeiger,, gehört? Wollte die Teile zum Feedern einsetzen. #h


----------



## fluefiske (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
diese Fliegenrute hatte ich vor ca. 30 Jahren aufgebaut und vor ca. 12 Jahren mit einem selbstgefertigten Griff umgebaut.Seit dem gibt es bei mir nur noch Korkgriffe Marke Eigenbau.Da der Griff mit den Jahren nachdunkelt,habe ich ihn mit einer Handbürste und Seife gereinigt, und das Ergebnis hätte eigentlich schon gereicht.Da ich aber in Bastellaune war,habe ich noch mit 800er und anschließend mit 1200 Schleifpapier den Griff feingeschliffen.Das fünktioniert aber nur mit selbstgefertigten Korkgriffen,da hier keine Kittstellen vorhanden sind.Die Oberfläche ist jetzt zart wie ein Pfirsich,und
das hat meine Lieblingsrute einfach verdient nach so langer Zeit und vielen Fischen   .


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2022)

Das sieht klasse aus !


----------



## flarfischangeln (18. Mai 2022)

Ich nehme Rasierschaum zum reinigen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Mai 2022)

Rasierschaum ist auch nichts anderes wie Seife...


----------

